
Alphabet CEO ordered Google Fiber to downsize, report claims - netinstructions
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/08/google-fiber-fails-to-hit-subscriber-goal-will-reportedly-cut-staff/
======
jtnews
It sucks for Google Fiber ( and anyone wanting the service), but it's been a
win for consumers in Google fiber markets. In places where Google has only
announced they're going to go the existing providers have already started
offering higher speeds. One of the dreaded ISPs close by announced gig speeds
within months of Google's coming soon announcement.

------
bhhaskin
Well that sucks. I would get Google Fiber in a flat second if it was available
where I live.

------
S_Daedalus
Like space, fiber is hard.

------
ocdtrekkie
Google Fiber was built on classic Google arrogance. Reportedly Google tried to
get city councils to legislate them a loophole so they could access and use
AT&T-owned poles without agreeing to follow the same regulations other
telecoms were required to follow. Google wanted to use AT&T equipment at
telecom rates without actually having to be a telecom[0].

And when they weren't able to cheat to accomplish their goals, they started
looking at wireless solutions now. It seems Google has quickly learned that
apparently deploying fiber networks really is expensive, and you can't "just"
give everyone gigabit fiber for $60 a month when you have to play by the
rules.

[0][http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/12/why-att-says-
it-c...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/12/why-att-says-it-can-deny-
google-fiber-access-to-its-poles-in-austin/)

~~~
xenihn
>you can't "just" give everyone gigabit fiber for $60 a month when you have to
play by the rules.

The rules that encourage and enable broadband duopolies.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
Actually, many of the rules involve things like being forced to provide public
access television channels and hardware and service to government buildings,
and sometimes actually providing a studio for the use of said government.
Additionally, as telecoms are often relied on for emergency communications,
there's a lot of compliance they have to reach there, and a lot of equipment
they need to keep on hand for emergency situations.

